# What ICD-9 code should I code for this report? - hysterectomy



## she803 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pelvic ultrasound: 3/29/2011. 

History: Post hysterectomy. 

Technique: Transabdominal and transvaginal imaging of the pelvic structures was performed. Correlation is made with the prior CT scan of the abdomen and pelvis performed on 2/4/2010.

Findings: The patient is post hysterectomy and bowel loops occupied the midline pelvis. The right ovary is visualized and measures 2.0 cm in length and is normal in morphology. The left ovary is not visualized on this study.

Impression: 
Normal appearing right ovary. Although the left ovary is not visualized on this study, when compared with the correlating the images from the examination performed at 2/4/2010, the left ovary is seen on the prior CT scan on image 74 of series 2.

Thank you,

Salima H., CPC

Radiology Coding Specialist


----------



## rosezellak (Apr 6, 2011)

V88.01 maybe


----------



## she803 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks. I believe I ended up using that code as well.


----------

